
How do you document a tech project with comics? - octosphere
https://jvns.ca/blog/2018/12/09/how-do-you-document-a-tech-project-with-comics/
======
mimixco
Anyone interested in this topic will enjoy Scott McCloud's groundbreaking
book, Understanding Comics. For a real example of documenting complex projects
with comics, check out Bjark Ingel's Yes Is More, a graphic nonfiction book in
which he shows his architectural process.

